# OK, Shimano Guys, What's Up With New Roller Clutch Bearings?



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Just bought a new anti reverse bearing / roller clutch bearing (BNT1207) at FTU yesterday. Noticed today that the inner liner is a white/translucent plastic, versus all my others which are light blue. Looks like Shimano made a material change. Any background comments from the Shimano guys (bantam1)?

...and yes, the one on the left is totally trashed. Obviously didn't rinse it enough before it got put up for the winter.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah they made a change in materials. The BNT1207 was changed out to BNT 2925. They are supposed to be an upgrade to the older model. Other than the color I didn't notice any difference.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Just finished reassembling my reel. The new bearing feels a bit tighter, a little harder to reassemble and at first felt like it was harder to turn, but now I don't notice the difference. However, had a very strange experience. I bought a new BNT1206 Roller Clutch Inner Tube to go inside the new ARB. Everything felt fine when I reassembled the reel, but when I put it on my rod and went to re-thread my braid, I couldn't get the drag to loosen up. The star drag wheel was really stiff and didn't have any give in it. Crud!

I took the reel back off my rod, back to the workbench. Disassembled the right side plate, pulled out the new ARB, suspecting some dimensional difference, but everything looked the same. I thought maybe I hadn't seated it correctly. But, then I happened to compare the old Inner Tube to the new one. For the life of me I can't think why I did this. The new one is noticeably longer than the old, although probably not more than 1/32nd inch. That was just enough to mess up the tolerances in the drive shaft stack. Put a different Inner Tube in the reel and now everything is fine. I'll be taking the out-of-spec BNT1206 back to FTU this weekend - I'll get them to go through their bin to see if there are any others. What a weird experience!

Anyway, now that that is straightened out, the new ARB feels fine...


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's a picture...


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The 1206 and 1207 bearings were discontinued. The replacements are the new ARB version from the Castaic 100SF. It looks like you received an inner tube for a Calcutta B and not the correct part for the Castaic.


----------

